# el mas efectivo virus de pc



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

como siempre digo que el virus mas efectivo y destructivo es el usuario,
bueno me acaba de pasar ,cuando reinicie mi linux no lo voy a poder arrancar ,asi que estoy salvando algunos datos ,.
voy a perder mucho ,pero bueno asi son las cosas.
en dos horas me tienen por aca de vuelta con mi so reinstalado ,que lo tiro mi nucleo,
en windows tambien me pasaba pero mas seguido y no por culpa mia,
bueno que opinan ,el virus mas terrible es el usuario,
,,,lo mas triste es yo sabia que esto iva a pasar y paso ,,
asta pronto y espero sus opiniones sobre los usuariosvirus


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Que paso que no podes levantar el linux? que error te tira? Puedes levantar el linux con un live-cd montar el disco y acceder a tus datos. Windows es un virus...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2010)

ya esta un error muy tonto,por suerte deje casi todo como estava ,use remastersys ,live y reinstale todo.
el error fue que yene el disco con datos y lo mas provable era que cuando reinicie no iva a funcionar por falta de espacio,no recuerdo cual era el error que tirava esa falla ,ademas estube tocando el mapa del teclado y como no tenia espacio no podia acer mucho ,nada que no pueda solucionar ,grasias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 23, 2010)

un virus es un programa.

windows es un programa que controla programas...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> el error fue que yene el disco con datos y lo mas provable era que cuando reinicie no iva a funcionar por falta de espacio



Bueno...para la proxima vas a saberpor que hay que hacer varias particiones en el disco y montar al menos el /home en una independiente del resto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2010)

eso mismo fue lo que ise aora deje el /home/tsunami/  separado pero en otra particion,haora voy a intentar pasa el /home/tsunami/  en otro disco que tengo un xp lo voy a volar ya que solo lo usava mi hija y aora ya se largo con linux ,
bueno a trabajar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2010)

buenas noticias ,descubri porque no funcionaba algunos simbolos como estos,?¡¿:; y algunos otros   mas,no era por mala configuracion ,tampoco  le pasava nada a mi nucleo,
me confundi porque justo cuando empezo la falla yo avia compilado un modulo para que anduviese la camara,solo era que el teclado se rompio y no funciona la tecla shift,
una simple tecla me complico la vida


----------



## electrodan (Feb 23, 2010)

Entonces que tiene que ver esto con los virus? Si te hubieras pescado un virus en GNU/Linux si que sería interesante, pero este hilo creo que no.
Al menos explicá donde es que Linux no acepta esos caracteres.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2010)

yo en un primer momento pence que era un virus ,por que el teclado empezo a fallar y ademas cometi varios errores,y para mi mala suerte justo se rompio cuando estava provando un nuevo nucleo ,todo eso me confundio y el virus no avia ,pero si era yo el virus .todo fue problema del teclado que se rompio ,por eso no podia escrivir ciertos caracteres

por el momento no pesque virus ,pero voy avuscar alguno y probarlo ,pero aora yo soy elvirus de mi pc


----------



## electrodan (Feb 24, 2010)

Mientras no ejecutes binarios procedentes de fuentes inseguras, tu computadora está probablemente mas o igual de segura que los servidores de la NASA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 3, 2010)

aca estoy de vuelta ,instale ubuntu 10.10 junto al mismo y adorado debian,
primer problema ,el cd no iniciaba se quedaba en load i no asia nada(descage la arquitectura correcta)
inicie con disco debian luego cambie el disco y meti el ubuntu 10.10 ,despues de algunos intentos inicio  el boteo ,pero me pedia contraseña,luego de unos 60 intentos de logueo logre descubrir como iniciar el ubuntu,
usuario=ubuntu
contraseña=enter(osea sin contraseña)
instale el so muy facil intituivo y casi automatico,(no me agrado ubiera preferido algo mas de control ,ay me dije porque no descarge la vercion para experto,es que no me dio esa opcion en la instalacion)
luego de instalar reinicio la pc y me queda el grub como primera opcion de arranque el ubuntu,maldicion no pude cambiar esa opcion,busque en boot en grub y nada tambienen /etc/grub.d/ 
yo queria que arranque predeterminado en debian,alfinal ya en debian arregle el boot y haora no me arranca el ubuntu  ,tengo un error al montar la particion de ubuntu y no puedo agregar el arranque de ubuntu en debian(particion desconosida)no tengo soporte para el sistema de archivos nuevo,
tampoco pude configurar la red en ubuntu ,es una tontera pero no me salio ,en unos dias voy a lograrlo seguramente,pero no me gusto ubuntu 10.10 yamedio muchos problemas antes de siquiera usarlo

mas me gusta mi debian pero este ubuntu no me vaa derrotar asy de facil



elbrujo dijo:


> Que paso que no podes levantar el linux? que error te tira? Puedes levantar el linux con un live-cd montar el disco y acceder a tus datos. Windows es un virus...


----------



## fedealma (May 3, 2010)

la mejor opcion para que no te jodan los sistemas  de archivos es hacer 2 particiones en una instalas el debian y en la otra el obuntu despues cuando inicias te pregunta con cual de los 2 queres arrancar y listo es lo mejor que podes hacer.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 3, 2010)

asi es pero yo queria que inicie automaticamente con debian no con ubuntu ,
disco de 160g ,10 para /sistema base debian ,71 para el home y 78 para el ubuntu (/home/+/root/todo junto/)el area de intercanvio ocupo elmismo para losdos so lo que no logre fue que inicie el debian como primera opcion ,ya lo tengo asi pero desaparecio el ubuntu.solo lo puedo arancar con el supergrub(al ubuntu)


----------

